# 2016 NAV Update



## Mccorma (Jan 4, 2022)

Took a trip recently and the map seems outdated, have never purchased an update. The Nissan site shows the latest/final update avaliable is V13. I’m confused as to what the car has now. The NAV info screen shows “14-15 year” for map version. Not sure how that translates. I pulled the SD card but it only has a part number nothing about a version. I don’t mind buying the update as long as its newer than what I already have. Anyone know?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Go to NissanPartsDeal.com and plug the part number from your SD card into the search bar. If it gives you a "replaced by" part number, then that's your update. If it doesn't, then the one you have is the latest.


----------



## Mccorma (Jan 4, 2022)

VStar650CL said:


> Go to NissanPartsDeal.com and plug the part number from your SD card into the search bar. If it gives you a "replaced by" part number, then that's your update. If it doesn't, then the one you have is the latest.


Thanks. No replacement part is indicated so evidently I have the latest/final update. Appreciate the response.


----------

